# Adding Large dials to my Lathe.



## 8ntsane (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice Job Jim

Seniors moment eh, lol.
Well the large dials should help the seniors old eyes seeing the grads on the new , largers dials. Looks real good.

Paul 8)


----------

